# 1st sign of spring



## forgetmenot (Mar 13, 2010)

I saw the first robin today that means spring is close by.  I think i will go for nature walk today before it rains see what other wild life is around  Exercise and air maybe even buy a coffee for the walk  Hope everyone has a good day today get out there before the wet stuff comes.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 13, 2010)

It almost feels like summer where I am.   Enjoy your Tim Hortons coffee


----------



## Banned (Mar 13, 2010)

It's RRRRRRRRoll up the RRRRRRRim to Win time Daniel!  Us Canadians are drinking alot more Tim's this time of the year than any other .

Enjoy your walk, Violet.  It is pretty nice here too...


----------



## Retired (Mar 13, 2010)

For much of the last twomonths, temperatures in Central Florida have competed with those in many parts of Canada.  After two days of torrential rain and tornados, the sun is finally shining, and I have put my parka, tuque, earmuffs and gloves back into storage.

Yes, thankfully, Spring has sprung

*And tonight we will be Springing Our Clocks Forward!*


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 13, 2010)

The first sign of spring is actually the emerging evidence of dog owners and their dogs on winter walks as the snow melts...


----------



## Daniel (Mar 13, 2010)

TSOW said:
			
		

> and I have put my parka, tuque, earmuffs and gloves back into storage.


Just bury it as an offering to the sun gods 



			
				David Baxter said:
			
		

> The first sign of spring is actually the emerging evidence of dog owners and their dogs on winter walks as the snow melts...


 
I guess that's the real purpose of the compost bin


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 13, 2010)

It has been one of the most stressful winters ever for me. I am so glad it's almost over. SO glad.


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey yes Tim coffee is the best i won 4 times now. rain is here now but i may even put on my rain boots later and go for another walk in the rain I use to love walking in the rain wierd right. Lots of dog owners walking their pooches on the trail one even had no owner just snuck up behind us and scare the living day lights out of me then ran away again.  bye off again trying hard to stay active today  I second being glad winter is over i hate being cold.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 13, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> The first sign of spring is actually the emerging evidence of dog owners and their dogs on winter walks as the snow melts...


 

:teach:Those are obviously raccoon droppings that you are seeing.  

:dog2: Dog owners *always* obey the poop and scoop bylaws.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 13, 2010)

Not around my place they don't. Some people shouldn't be allowed to own dogs...


----------



## Daniel (Mar 13, 2010)

The signs need to be trilingual:


 (no French! )


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 13, 2010)

Thats funny.    I advise not to go out in rain today very very very cold rain brrrrrr but it did wake the senses up  I think i like walking in a summer rain thats when i must have liked it.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, walking i8n summer rain is refreshing, as long as you can go home afterward and change into dry clothes.


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 13, 2010)

yeh  lol i remember now walking in the rain it was so much fun we didn't care if we got wet sometimes we go out in just our bathing suits  the sun usually came back out soon enough and dried us all up  i was so young  Just another memory sometimes even the happy memories bring tears stupid uh.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 13, 2010)

I think the last time I did that on purpose it was probably in my 20s in Montreal.


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh i think i was much younger
 i can't remember doing something like that in my 20s but i may have 
 I like the feeling of the rain the warm rain it is like having a huge warm shower 
 You must of had fun it sounds like fun to me.
 i hope you lived near by so you could change
I am glad i am not the only one like doing that


----------



## Banned (Mar 13, 2010)

Mmmm...warm rain is the best!!  I love sitting on the deck with a hot cup of tea and a good book during a warm rain.  Or sometimes just sitting with tea...no book required.


----------



## Murray (Mar 13, 2010)

It makes me smile to think of how much I used to love walking in the warm summer rain when I was a kid. There were a few summers that I spent in Hawaii and it would rain for a few minutes every day while the sun was shining, it was just wonderful. Thanks so much for reminding me of some nice memories.


----------



## Murray (Mar 17, 2010)

So, it is absolutely gorgeous here today so that is a good thing!
But, for me, the first sign of spring was the first tick of the new year! UGH! I saw some movement on my shirt and looked and there was a little tick crawling on me. Needless to say, my skin has been "crawling" ever since. I hate bugs! Just thought I would share my joy. Isn't nature grand?


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 17, 2010)

ewww...ewwww....ewww.... :lol:  Now *my* skin is crawling Murray.  

Nature is grand - but, I can do without the creepy crawlies.  My first sign of spring?  Yet another flooding in my condo's master bedroom...Living off of cement floors after having to rip out the hardwoods...for the third time in 3 years.  My allergies are none too happy with me right now...

Ok - now I'm going to focus on how beautiful it is to wake up with the sun - seeing the sun rise, and having fun planting seeds for a new container garden - full of lily of the valley


----------



## Daniel (Mar 17, 2010)

> Yet another flooding in my condo's master bedroom...


It's like that movie 2012 

But there's nothing like the feeling of waking up to a flooded condo. I experienced some degree of flooding at least twice (from the condo's sewer line!), but it fortunately only needed re-carpeting once:



> In the spring, trees start to bloom and grow leaves. But they also  have aggressive root growth. These roots can cause problems if they work  their way into your sewer line. Try this method to stop the roots from  getting in the sewer line...
> 
> http://www.askthebuilder.com/Roots_In_Sewer_Line_Video.shtml


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 17, 2010)

...And Daniel - ewww ...there's no sewer issue with me (thank goodness - I think I'd have to leave my home for that little tidbit).  I'm sorry you had to experience that - there's nothing worst than a sewer backup....Ewww, ewww, ewwww. 


I'm currently battling it out with the company that built this place.  On the whole, I know it's a good building - but the contractor has lied to me *so* many times.  For instance, in telling me that I was the only one with the issue - any homeowner on the same numbered unit (on different floors) has had the exact same issue as me -maybe to a lesser degree - but the problem is still there.  

Then, they tried to convince me that since I had a air con  (portable one) - the damage could have been incurred by the air con...Only problem -the flooding occurs below the flooring and floor boards.  I'm talented in some measure but, not enough to have my portable air con shove water beneath the floor boards....

This week, I had to stay back from work on two separate days to allow them entry to my unit -they didn't show until AFTER I'd left for work.  I've now left 5 messages asking whether they've been into my place (I know they have) and, to ask what their findings were - no calls back on this one.  My homeowner's warrantee expires shortly.  Oh well...  I know it'll get fixed (I'll make sure of that one) - but it's still tiresome.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 17, 2010)

> there's nothing worst than a sewer backup....Ewww, ewww, ewwww.


Yes, I was glad to move less than a couple years later (for different reasons) because the condo association didn't provide any reassurances that it wouldn't happen again 



> I know it'll get fixed (I'll make sure of that one) - but it's still  tiresome.


I guess baking them brownies wouldn't help


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 17, 2010)

My basement floods every spring sump pumps cant keep up with run off from fields  thank goodness nothing really to wreck just old farm house basement cement floors eventually it goes down or husband sucks it up with wet vac.    I remember my aunt having tons of lilly of the valley flowers we use to pick bunches of them funny i remember them i love the little bells. and blue forgetmenots she had lots of them too.


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 17, 2010)

Daniel said:


> Yes, I was glad to move less than a couple years later (for different reasons) because the condo association didn't provide any reassurances that it wouldn't happen again
> 
> I guess baking them brownies wouldn't help



 No...The two men responsible are engineers - no sense of humour whatsoever.   (trust me - I've tried to pour on the charm - de nada)



Violet said:


> My basement floods every spring sump pumps cant keep up with run off from fields  thank goodness nothing really to wreck just old farm house basement cement floors eventually it goes down or husband sucks it up with wet vac.    I remember my aunt having tons of lilly of the valley flowers we use to pick bunches of them funny i remember them i love the little bells. and blue forgetmenots she had lots of them too.



    Sump pumps..I remember those - ergo why I bought a condo.  Could not / would not deal with the real responsibility of a home. 

Your reference to lily of the valley is really striking to me tonight Violet.  I too am really attached to them - childhood memories.  But, I cannot anchor the memory other than to know that I was attached to them as a child.  It's a little freaky to hear you talk about them tonight.  So far, I've planted three of them in the hopes that they'll bloom in July-August...That and other perennials (I'm also attached to 'pensees' - I think they're the equivalent of forget me nots...I think -can't think of the english translation but they're purple with a yellow interior?


----------



## Murray (Mar 18, 2010)

Jazzey I hope you get wonderful blooms this summer. I have such a black thumb that I can never get any plants to grow.

The flowers that always bring me back to my past are lilacs. I just love them. When I was a kid, there was a nice old lady who used to have me over to her house. She would read with me and make tea for me, she was the grandma I wish I had , I guess. Anyway, there was this row of lilacs between our yards so I would pass through these lovely fragrant flowers to go visit her. When I think of lilacs I get this wonderful warm, sunny, safe feeling. Sorry, totally off topic...just a pleasant train of thought.

The real thing I wanted to share was that I found another darn tick on me last night!!!!! Ugh. I like living in the boonies,  but there are some disadvantages. So, I am now a bit obsessed with ticks and bugs in general. Well, a few minutes ago I happened to look at my husband and saw this dark spot on his arm and thought that he must have a tick on him. I go in closer to inspect and am ready to try and remove said tick. Well, it wasn't a tick....it was a partially melted chocolate chip that was stuck on his arm! I almost died! Sorry, I know it is kind of gross, but it really cracked me up.


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 18, 2010)

NOw that is funny Murray  Lilacs are beautiful my aunt had three types white lilac  mauve lilac and a double dark purple lilac tree  and the aroma from them are beautiful   I think insect tic spray is needed to keep those little pest at bay.  take care


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 18, 2010)

Murray said:


> Jazzey I hope you get wonderful blooms this summer.


Thanks Murray. ....I'll keep you posted (figuratively and literally :lol...If it looks good - I'll post a few pics...Otherwise, I'll be quiet and none of you will be the wiser. 

I love lilacs too - in the home that I grew up in, there were lilacs in the back garden.  I love their aroma.  



> The real thing I wanted to share was that I found another darn tick on me last night!!!!! Ugh. I like living in the boonies,  but there are some disadvantages. So, I am now a bit obsessed with ticks and bugs in general. Well, a few minutes ago I happened to look at my husband and saw this dark spot on his arm and thought that he must have a tick on him. I go in closer to inspect and am ready to try and remove said tick. Well, it wasn't a tick....it was a partially melted chocolate chip that was stuck on his arm! I almost died! Sorry, I know it is kind of gross, but it really cracked me up.



:lol:  I'm happy that it wasn't a tick.  But, that was funny.  I guess the existence of bugs is a small inconvenience for living with the space etc....


----------

